

Tizen 2.0 Magnolia SDK and Source Code Release - kumarshantanu
https://www.tizen.org/blogs/tsg/2013/tizen-2.0-magnolia-sdk-and-source-code-release

======
josteink
I'd love for there to be some more competition in mobile space, because
currently there's just iOS and Android beating it out, and honestly, looking
at the stats Android is crushing iOS flat.

It wont be long before we have a complete Android monoculture. And that is
bad.

So far RIM's BlackBerry 10 and MS's Windows 8/RT ventures haven't made a
single dent in the mobile space and we _do_ need some serious competition to
keep all players fit and the market healthy.

While I'll be honest and say I'd rather see something truly free and open like
FirefoxOS gain traction, I'll be pragmatic and welcome any sort of competition
as good. So I have to welcome Tizen as well on general principle.

All that said... I can't really say I feel very _excited_ about this. I've yet
to see a single Tizen device. I've yet to see a single presentation telling my
why this is better than what we already have. Why this is something I should
get invested in (neither as an OEM, developer nor user).

It's just a name which I associate absolutely nothing with.

If they are really serious about becoming a viable third option, they really
need to up their marketing effort as they're not even on the radar of the
techies.

And how does that speak well of their future chances of success?

~~~
criley
> _and honestly, looking at the stats Android is crushing iOS flat._

As an Android user, I think you've misanalyzed the stats:

\- Despite being a far smaller population, iOS users represent a majority of
mobile internet users

\- Despite being a far smaller population, iOS users represent a majority of
mobile spending on apps

I don't know what Android you're using, but my Android still has over half of
it's entire install base (IE, more than all iPhone's out there) using Android
2.x or less and will never be updated.

Keeping (hundreds of) millions of devices stuck on old operating systems is
not "winning" anything except install base numbers.

As an Android user-- where's Mailbox? Where's Vine? Where's any of the cool
new apps that iOS users got months ago? (Heck, I have a Note II -- where's
Android 4.2? How long do I have to wait to get a normal update! How long do I
have to wait to even get an announcement that the update is coming?)

Android isn't "winning" anything outright except for the budget smartphone
market. I'd love if it did win -- I want the good apps first!

~~~
corresation
_Despite being a far smaller population_

You're conflating markets. iOS is a marginally smaller deployed base of mobile
smartphones, but is neck and neck if not in the lead when you factor in the
iPads and iPod Touches.

As to actual web usage, however - [http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os-ww-
monthly-201202-20130...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os-ww-
monthly-201202-201302)

For over a year now Android has held the lead. So what now?

 _As an Android user-- where's Mailbox?_

Why would you want Mailbox? Mailbox is essentially a clone of the Android
gmail client on iOS where a decent client wasn't available. Mailbox is a non-
starter on Android because the need isn't there.

 _Android isn't "winning" anything outright except for the budget smartphone
market._

You quote "winning" in John Gruber style despite it not even appearing in the
post you reply to. Further the "budget smartphone" nonsense is nonsense, as
the top Android smartphones, time and time again, are the top tier devices
like the GS3 and the HTC Ones.

EDIT: I can see your reply however you are marked as DEAD criley (there are a
rash of dead people all across HN for some reason today. Technical
malfunction? Zombie day?). However to your response, firstly I merely
responded to your incorrect facts so I'm not sure why you retort as if you're
put off by a fanboy. Secondly, the #1 description of Mailbox is simply as a
better gmail client for iOS, oft compared, exactly as I mentioned, to the
Android gmail client (with swipe to archive, etc).

------
zokier
This all nice and dandy, but can we install Tizen yet to any actual devices?
Or even better, buy Tizen devices?

I mean, what am I going to do with a SDK for a platform that has not a single
device even announced yet? Start building apps for something that _might_ have
users in what, 2015?

------
naner
I've been rooting for Tizen (EFL on top of Linux) but it appears to be crap:

<http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-13970_7-10015946.html>

------
dragontamer
The offset of Maemo that turned into Meego and now had another name change to
Tizen. To be fair, Intel always knew they couldn't do this project alone, and
when Nokia dropped support for Meego a few years ago, the whole project looked
dead. Samsung came along, took up the mantel, and then rebranded the project
to Tizen. Frankly, Meego prototype UI looked better.

Mobile carriers want something less restrictive than iOS and Windows Phone...
but something that differentiates themselves from Android.

~~~
j_s
Thanks for providing some context, I had no idea what this was and their blog
is having popularity issues.

------
smogzer
I don't get all the development... so is this like an html5 player ? linux +
some webkit ? what's the novelty ?

Again a bunch of developers working for free on Samsung (20% of SK GDP) plan C
mobile phone OS ?

~~~
pjmlp
It seems they are moving Bada to Tizen.

The native SDK seems to be the former Bada C++ SDK, which is a brain dead idea
as Bada C++ uses a C++ dialect similar to Symbian C++.

